# Siemens - so langsam reicht es ...



## Larry Laffer (10 Januar 2013)

Mal ein neuer Schwank aus den unendlichen Weiten. Den muß ich unbedingt mal loswerden :

Mein Mitarbeiter hat in seinem Step7-Projekt den Baustein-Ordner zerschossen.
Nun steckte in dem Projekt schon ein ganzer Haufen Arbeit (es war alles ausprogrammiert und wartete nur noch auf eine Inbetriebnahme).
Was macht man also ? Man wendet sich an den Siemens-Support.
Die Leute dort konnten nicht helfen, haben aber folgerichtig diagnostiziert, dass es einen Fehler in (zugegebenermassen sehr unübersichtlichen) Datenbank-Struktur des Projektes gab. Man könnte da erstmal nichts machen und der Vertrieb würde sich in der sache mit uns in Verbindung setzen. Vertrieb ...!? Aber OK ...
Das tat der Vertriebler dann auch recht schnell und offenbarte uns, dass man sich das wohl ansehen würde, aber es müßten erstmal *15 Stundensätze à 125 €* gezahlt werden - NUR um das zu analysieren ob eine Instandsetzung des Projektes möglich sei. das beinhaltete keine Reparatur ...
Da wir nun irgendwie weiter kommen wollten haben wir uns mal des Tools von Jochen Kühner befleissigt (das hatte ich mir für einen anderen Zweck sowieso schon mal geladen) und nun kommts : Jochens Tool kann grundsätzlich den kompletten Baustein-Ordner mit all seinen Inhalten lesen.
Wir haben nun also unsere Problem wieder gelößt - allerdings auf noch andere Weise. 
Jetzt stellt sich mir jedoch die Frage :
Was hatten die Siemens-Leute da mit uns vor ? Das die Bausteine alle noch da waren und alle noch funktionierten wußten wir nach ca. 60 Minuten - wir sind aber keine Profis für so etwas !!!

Ich finde, alle, denen dieser Thread über die Füsse läuft sollten das für die Zukunft wissen.
Ich weiß aktuell nicht, wie gut oder schlecht die Anderen mit ihren Sachen sind - aber dieser Fall ist aus meiner Sicht nicht mehr zu übertreffen.
Knapp 2000 € nur fürs Gucken - und dann noch mal 10000 € (das ist jetzt aber eine Behauptung - würde aber vielleicht passen) hinterher schiessen fürs reparieren ?

Und wenn man dann noch so manchen anderen Beitrag hier im Forum liest ... 

Denkt euch euren Teil ...

Grüße
Larry


----------



## Blockmove (10 Januar 2013)

Ich weiß, dass die Analyse von zerstörten Kunden-Projekten zu den Dienstleistungen bei Siemens gehört.
Die Datenbank wird mittlerweile als so stabil angesehen, daß der Fehler hier üblicherweise beim Kunden liegen muß.

Vergleicht man die 2000€ mit anderen Herstellern aus der IT-Branche, dann bewegt sich das im "normalem" Rahmen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Januar 2013)

Tja ... das war sie dann wohl doch nicht ...
Aber das ist nicht mein Problem - es geht mir um den Umgang mit der Sache.
Natürlich ... wir haben mit dem Hintern an der Wand gestanden. Aber das die für etwas, dass wir selbst in einer Stunde diagnostiziert haben 15 Stundensätze haben wollen - sportlich ...
Ich war mal ein echter Verfechter von Siemens gewesen - das ist seit Einführung von Flex so nach und nach immer zurück gegangen - und nun das. Sorry ... ich habe für viel Verständnis - für Abzocken (und dann noch ohne Leistung) nicht.

Und das Siemens, mit seinen Produkten stabil läuft (auch nicht die Datenbank) halte ich (tut mir leid Dieter - ich schätze dich eigentlich sehr) für ein Gerücht. Nur so etwas ist mir bislang noch nicht passiert. Bislang war es immer so, dass dann Step7 oder Flex, wenn man zu lange damit gearbeitet hat oder zuviele Änderungen im Programm gemacht hat, dann schon mal abgewinkt haben und so dann die Arbeit (ggf. eines ganzen Tages) mal eben "über die Wupper" war. man bekommt dann einfach bei dem Versuch zu speichern den beliebten Kringel und irgendwann vielleicht auch einen Timeout - und das war es dann. Das hat sicher jeder schon erlebt. Deswegen speichere ich auch mittlerweile in kurzem Zyklus - aber beseitigt ist das bis heute nicht.

Ich denke (und das ist jetzt keine Polemik), dass Siemens sich langsam mal auf ihr Kerngeschäft konzentrieren sollte : Geldscheine glatt-sitzen.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Januar 2013)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Deswegen speichere ich auch mittlerweile in kurzem Zyklus


das ist doch nix neues? zu Win3.11-Zeiten war der dreimal tägliche Absturz des OS "normal". Und darauf, dass am nächsten Tag mein PG noch dort steht, wo ich ich es am Tag zuvor ausgeschaltet habe, darauf verlasse ich mich auch schon lange nicht mehr, seit mal mein Auto ausgeräumt wurde. Und eine abgerauchte SSD hatte ich auch schon - da hilft dann auch nichtmal Jochen mehr.

...und die tägliche Sicherung auf USB-Stick ist ja nun wirklich keine Sache, wenn die EDV-Abteilung nicht total spinnt. Oder diese "Deppen" (tschuldigung) solln sich Gedanken machen, wie man eine Vortagesversion wiederherstellen kann, falls man sich die Datenbasis zerschießt. Oder ich mach mir jeden Tag unter anderem Namen eine neue Arbeitskopie (bei TIA derzeit noch angeraten).


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (10 Januar 2013)

Das ist schon eine echt heftig. 125€ Stundensatz ist ok, aber pauschal mal mit 15 Stunden kalkulieren ist eine echte frechheit.

P.S. Jetzt kannst du Jochen 1000€ "Entwicklungsprämie" zahlen und als neues Geschäftsfeld "Step7 Projektreparatur" mit 100€ Stundensatz nach Aufwand aufmachen und Big S Konkurenz machen.. 

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Januar 2013)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Mal ein neuer Schwank aus den unendlichen Weiten. Den muß ich unbedingt mal loswerden :
> 
> .... *15 Stundensätze à 125 €* ......
> 
> ...



Sieh es mal positiv : Hätte der Vertriebler gesagt : "Überprüfung kostet 500€" hättest Du ja nicht gezögert und die Überprüfung bestellt und anschließend auch den Betrag der für die Wiederherstellung verlangt wird.  Durch die unverschämt hohe "Begutachtungsgebühr" hast Du jetzt die Software von Jochen näher kennengelernt.  Eigendlich müsstet Du dich bei deinem Vertriebler bedanken


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Januar 2013)

@Perfektionist:
Zu welchem Beitrag welchen Threads sollte dieser Beitrag von dir sein ? Zu diesem Thread passt er ja wohl nicht - soll ich ihn ggf. irgendwo anders hin verschieben ? Vielleicht in "Fun zum Feierabend" ?

Falls es aber doch hier hin soll :
Ich lebe mittlerweile im Jahr 2013 - das Betriebssystem meines Arbeitsrechners ist Windows7-64 Bit. Mir ist nicht das Betriebssystem abgehüpft sondern das Entwicklungssystem. Und alle anderen Programme (außer allem Entwicklungssystemen von Siemens) laufen auf meinem PC stabil auch über Tage wenn es sein muß.
Gott-sei-Dank laufen aber wenigstens die Flex-PC-Runtimes stabil - ich glaube aber mittlerweile, dass das ein Versehen von Siemens ist.


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Januar 2013)

@Lipperlandstern:
500 € wäre tatsächlich ein Betrag (aber inklusive Reperatur) gewesen, den ich geschluckt hätte ... Aber daran war bei Siemens nicht zu denken ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Januar 2013)

@MeisterLampe:
Das habe ich nicht vor - aber vielleicht helfen meine Erlebnisse ja dem Nächsten.

Achja ... @Blockmove:
Nochmal von wegen stabil funktionieren - so ungewöhnlich war der Fall für Siemens nicht gewesen. So, wie ich das verstanden habe, ist das immer noch recht häufig ein Thema - was immer jeweils der Auslöser dafür ist ...


----------



## Paule (10 Januar 2013)

Hallo Larry,

du könntest in deinem Beitrag noch den Link zu Jochen's Programm reinstellen!


----------



## Blockmove (10 Januar 2013)

Larry natürlich sind die Preise gesalzen.
Verständnis habe ich dafür auch nur bedingt.

Service und Support wird für immer mehr Firmen zur zusätzlichen Einnahmequelle.
Bei vielen Firmen bekommst du gerade noch Installationsupport.

Verglichen mit manch anderen ist Siemens da - meiner Ansicht nach - gutes Mittelfeld.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## sps-concept (10 Januar 2013)

*Datensicherung*

Hallo, 

das ist als wenn man über den Preis vom Schlüsseldienst meckert und hat keinen Reserveschlüssel. Mit täglicher Datensicherung hätte sich der Schaden in Grenzen gehalten. Ist nun mal leider so dass die Hand aufgehalten wird wenn jemand auf irgendetwas angewiesen ist.

Sowas ist zwar ärgerlich, aber man kann den möglichen Schden schon im Vorfeld eingrenzen. Wie alt war denn die letzte Datensicherung?

André


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Januar 2013)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist als wenn man über den Preis vom Schlüsseldienst meckert und hat keinen Reserveschlüssel. Mit täglicher Datensicherung hätte sich der Schaden in Grenzen gehalten. Ist nun mal leider so dass die Hand aufgehalten wird wenn jemand auf irgendetwas angewiesen ist.
> 
> ...



Lieber André, 
Die Wirklichkeit sieht aber in unseren in Beruf öfter etwas anders aus,
wenn man 12 Stunden oder mehr auf der Baustelle war, ist man einfach zu müde
noch einmal den USB-Stick reinzustecken. Da wünscht man sich eher eine Dusche, ein
gutes Abendessen, ein Bett und eine funktionierende Software. Die Pobleme das mal
ein ganze Tag Arbeit Flöten geht, kenne ich nur mit Siemens. Die Vielzahl der anderen
Programme auf meinen Rechner laufen rund.  Ich habe auch noch bei keinen anderen 
Software Hersteller anrufen müssen weil mal irgend etwas nicht funktioniert. 

Gruß RN


----------



## sps-concept (10 Januar 2013)

*Datensicherung*

Hallo,

dass man das nur mit Siemens-Software kennt könnte auch dran liegen, dass man das meiste damit macht. Ja ist schon klar dass man nach 12 Stunden dann andere Prioritäten hat, aber ob man abends oder früh sichert ist egal. das einzige Gute an solch einem Vorfall ist der Lerneffekt.

André


----------



## Wutbürger (10 Januar 2013)

Hallo Larry,  

mal Hand aufs Herz – wie lange arbeitest du schon mit Siemens und S7?
Da solltest du und deine Kollegen doch wissen, dass das Projekt bereits beim betrachten inkonsistent, beim scrollen instabil,  und beim speichern inexistent werden kann!

Wer da nicht täglich 3-4 mal eine Sicherung macht, handelt vorsätzlich, oder zumindest grob fahrlässig. 

Wenn es der Siemens- Truppe nicht gelingt, in über 15 Jahren ein super stabiles System zu entwickeln, wie sollen sie dann bitte in 15 Stunden etwas gerade biegen? 

Was die Stundensätze angeht – ich würde mehr verlangen, wenn ich regelmäßig damit arbeiten müsste... 

Der Wutbürger


----------



## Jochen Kühner (10 Januar 2013)

Paule schrieb:


> Hallo Larry,
> 
> du könntest in deinem Beitrag noch den Link zu Jochen's Programm reinstellen!



Dann mach Ich das halt mal: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/40921-S7ProjectToolbox

ist aber nicht immer ganz aktuell, hab in letzter Zeit viel drann gemacht und noch keine neue Version hochgeladen. Aber unter http://siemensplctoolboxlib.codeplex.com kann man unter SourceCode den ganzen Quellcode runterladen. Dort gibts auch einen Ordner compiled, in dem liegt immer die aktuellste Version!

Da kanns aber auch mal passieren das etwas nicht läuft, wenns so ist einfach ne Nachricht an mich, Ich kümmer mich dann drum!


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 Januar 2013)

So ... dann hat doch auch der Richtige den Link hier eingestellt ...

@SPS-Konzept:
Auf die Geschichte mit der Datensicherung hatte ich noch gewartet ... So schlau waren wir auch schon. Dumm ist nur, wenn der Fehler entstanden ist ohne bemerkt worden zu sein und er in die datensicherung mit hineingerutsch ist ...

@Alle:
Schön, dass ihr alle Siemens zu toll verteidigt - Respekt dafür. Mal sehen, wie ihr redet wenn es euch selbst mal so ergeht.

@Und an Alle, die den Sinn meines Start-Beitrages nicht verstanden haben :
Was mich hier am Allermeißten ärgert ist die Tatsache, dass Siemens hier Mist gemacht hat (unsaubere Programmierung, die das bewirkt hat) und mich dafür bezahlen lassen will, dass es beseitigt wird.
So etwas nenne ich :  Geschäftsmodell ...
Früher sagte man auch mal :  Perpetuum Mobile
Heute könnte man sagen :  Gelddruck-maschine

Und vielleicht noch so als Nachsatz :
Ich werde keinen mehr be-mitleiden, der sich über Siemens oder Siemens-Produkte ärgert, aber nicht bereit dazu ist, auch mal die Klappe aufzutun und dadurch auch mal etwas nicht so zu akzeptieren wie es ist ...


----------



## Ralle (11 Januar 2013)

@Larry

Komm wieder runter und JA, du hast vollkommen Recht!
Leider reagiert Siemens nicht immer einheitlich, viel hängt von den jeweiligen Betreuern (Vertrieblern, Fachberatern) und deren Chefs ab.
Aber dass viele Firmen ihren Support herunterfahren bzw. ihn kostenpflichtig als Geldeinnahmequelle mißbrauchen, scheint doch Standard zu werden.
Da kann man nur hoffen, dass denen das auch mal ordentlich auf die Füße fällt.
Ih habe mich zumindest bei PC-Problemen jeglicher Art damit abgefunden, dass man allein dasteht, einer schiebt es auf den Anderen, niemand macht Fehler, 
offensichtlich kann kaum noch jemand diese Konglomerate aus DLL, OCX, HTML, Datenbanken, Librarys und was sonst noch alles überblicken. 

Immerhin, Jochen scheint da mit viel Mühe etwas auf die Beine gestellt zu haben, was wirklich einen Nutzen hat, Danke dafür.

PS. Immerhin hatte ich letze Woche einen Lichtblick, mein Bankprogramm für den Mac konnte keine korrekten SEPA-Aufträge verschicken, 
nach einigen Telefonaten und emails hatte ich innerhalb einiger Stunden eine funktionstüchtiges Bankmodul. Bank, Rechenzentrum und Softwareentwickler
haben wirklich vorbildlich gearbeitet. So etwas habe ich echt in der Art noch nie erlebt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 Januar 2013)

@Ralle:
Ich habe mich doch noch gar nicht aufgeregt ... :s8:

Aber dieses "ich weiß gar nicht was du hast - es ist doch alles gut, weil es doch schon immer so ist" - sorry ... damit komme ich mittlerweile nicht mehr so gut klar ...
Liegt vielleicht am Alter ... 

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Januar 2013)

Datensicherung schön und gut aber das Problem mit dem unerkannten Fehler behebt es auch nicht. Ich hatte mal das Problem bei der HardwareKonfig. Leider war der Fehler auch in den Sicherungen vorhanden. Ich habe dann irgendwann festgestellt das der Fehler nach Speichern mit Reorgnisieren auftrat. Antwort vom Support : Warum machen sie das auch ? ..... Ja.... Gute Frage


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 Januar 2013)

Das ist lustig :
Ich hatte mal vom Support die Empfehlung bekommen, dass man, gerade bei einem großen Projekt, das ruhig lieber einmal mehr als einmal zu wenig machen sollte.
Also ... wirklich eine gute Frage ....


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Januar 2013)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... alle anderen Programme (außer allem Entwicklungssystemen von Siemens) laufen auf meinem PC stabil auch über Tage wenn es sein muß.


da hab ich zwar andere Erfahrungen, aber wenn Du meinst...

...aber gut, das hier ist ja der "ich habe die Schnautze voll"-Thread. mach bitte mal einen "TIA ist super"-Thread auf und verschiebe alle meine Beiträge dorthin.


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Januar 2013)

Nachtrag zum Thema Datensicherung:

ich sichere nicht ständig über die letzte Sicherung drüber, aus den oben benannten und daher bekannten Gründen heraus.

und nachdem mir mein PG aus dem Auto verschwunden ist und auch schon Festplatten aufgegeben haben, weiß ich noch genauer, dass vor dem Abschalten und der Dusche die Datensicherung kommt.

Dass SAP mal einen Tag zunichte macht, ist auch schon vorgekommen, ob das mittlerweile nicht mehr passiert, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Januar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> da hab ich zwar andere Erfahrungen, aber wenn Du meinst...
> 
> ...aber gut, das hier ist ja der "ich habe die Schnautze voll"-Thread. mach bitte mal einen "TIA ist super"-Thread auf und verschiebe alle meine Beiträge dorthin.



Andreas hier geht es nicht um TIA, das
solltest du langsam mal trennen. Nicht
jedes Problem, aus anderen Bereichen 
lässt sich mit positiven Statements
zu TIA lösen. 

In diesen Thema geht es um den Sinatic Manager


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Januar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> In diesen Thema geht es um den Sinatic Manager


ja, um das relativ singuläre Ereignis eines Absturzes. Dessen Auswirkung durch geeignete Vorbeugemaßnahmen begrenzt werden hätte können. Die Lösung mit Jochens Software war wohl auch nicht wirklich anstrengend, bestenfalls nervig, bis die Daten wieder da waren. Aber ihr macht eine Daueraufregung draus, das soetwas passiert, was nie hätte passieren dürfen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 Januar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... das hier ist ja der "ich habe die Schnautze voll"-Thread.



Nein ... das hier ist der "so langsam reicht es"-Thread ...

@RN:
Das Step7-V5.5 heißt ja mit Nachnamen auch schon TIA ... von da her ...

by the way:
ich hatte eben auch noch mit meinem Vertriebler gesprochen.
Der sagte mir, dass der Siemens-Supporter, der unser Projekt in die Finger bekommen hatte, für die Diagnose "da sind wohl die Datenbanken beschädigt" sich schon 3 Std. mit dem Projekt beschäftigt hatte ... 8)
Diese Diagnose hatten wir schon nach 1 Minute.
Daraus schliesse ich dann auch ein wenig auf die Art der Kalkulation zurück.

@Perfektionist:
Du darfst dir deine Datensicherungen so organisieren, wie du willst. Von mir aus darfst du von jedem deiner Projekte 20.000 Sub-Versionen erschaffen. Alles OK.


----------



## mariob (11 Januar 2013)

Hallo,
@LL, ist das was Du bemängelst, nicht auch ein wenig Zeitgeist? Diese Entwicklung beobachte ich schon über Jahre, und nicht nur bei Siemens. Im Prinzip alle großen Läden, sei es Konsumgüterelektronik im höherpreisigen Bereich, Autohersteller, wasweißich. Ich habe auch so eine rostige in Spanien zusammengeschusterte Karre eines deutschen Edelherstellers, die haben ein Zweikreisbremssystem. Nicht diagonal, nein eins vorn eins hinten. Infolge der miesen (zum Produkt passenden) Qualität der vorderen Bremsschläuche gab es so nach 5-7 Jahren immer wieder Fahrer, die dann ins Leere getreten haben. Manche kamen auch zum Stehen, bevor schlimmeres passierte.
Und dann gibt es Hersteller, die machen eine Rückrufaktion, weil nach 10 Jahren ein Heizungsventil anfängt zu tropfen.
Es ist doch so, solange irgendwas ein bißchen funktioniert wird es verscherbelt, ist es ein Produkt was keiner braucht (Eischrott oder Schwarzbeere als Beispiel) wird solange getrommelt bis es der letzte gegen seinen Willen kauft.
Ich für meinen Teil versuche dann auf Alternativen auszuweichen, schwimme da ab und an auch gegen den Strom, sogar das kostet aber manchmal weniger Kraft.

Alles wird gut
Mario


----------



## bike (11 Januar 2013)

Solche Probleme machen auch andere Entwicklungssysteme.
So auch mit Fanuc Projekten, also kein Siemens spezifisches Problem.

Neben unseren Projekten, werden auch die Quellen über eine Versionsverwaltung gesichert.
Das macht wenig mehr Arbeit, aber die Arbeit um einiges übersichtlicher.
Man kann immer wieder problemlos auf eine beliebige Version zurückgreifen.

Wenn der Preis von Siemens der Grund ist, dass du so sauer bist, dann versuche mal einen Oracle Programmiere anzuheuern.
Der wollte uns 2 Stunden für "geistige Vorbeeitung" mit 130€ in Rechnung stellen. 


bike


----------



## Jochen Kühner (11 Januar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Neben unseren Projekten, werden auch die Quellen über eine Versionsverwaltung gesichert.
> Das macht wenig mehr Arbeit, aber die Arbeit um einiges übersichtlicher.
> Man kann immer wieder problemlos auf eine beliebige Version zurückgreifen.



Da bin Ich gerade auch drann, uns ein Tool zu schreiben, mit dem man die Quellen für ein S7 Projekt in GIT eincheckt, und auch wieder ins Projekt einlesen kann. Damit man's halt nicht von Hand machen muß!


----------



## bike (11 Januar 2013)

Wir nehmen SVN und haben eine Funktion über die Komanndoschnittstelle, dass die abgespeicherten Quellen auf Knopfdruck ein- und auscheckt.
Die ist in VB geschrieben, doch darf ich die nicht herausgeben, wegen meinem CHef ;-)


bike


----------



## Jochen Kühner (11 Januar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Wir nehmen SVN und haben eine Funktion über die Komanndoschnittstelle, dass die abgespeicherten Quellen auf Knopfdruck ein- und auscheckt.
> Die ist in VB geschrieben, doch darf ich die nicht herausgeben, wegen meinem CHef ;-)
> bike



Ich habe mein Tool am Anfang auch mit der Kommandoschnittstelle benutzt, jedoch dauert dort das Quellen erstellen ca. 10 mal solange wie über meine Toolbox, desweiteren habe Ich keine Möglichkeit die Abhänigkeiten der Bausteine untereinander auszulesen (wobei ich gerade auch drann bin diese über parsen der AWL Quellen zu ermitteln). Das Rücklesen, mache Ich im Moment auch über die Kommandoschnittstelle, wobei Ich mit meinen vorher abgelegten Abhänigkeiten eine Reihenfolge einhalte. Auch habe Ich dann noch Git direkt in das Tool integriert. Werde das Tool, sobald es einen Stand hat den Ich verantworten kann, auch hier veröffentlichen.


----------



## bike (11 Januar 2013)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Tool am Anfang auch mit der Kommandoschnittstelle benutzt, jedoch dauert dort das Quellen erstellen ca. 10 mal solange wie über meine Toolbox, desweiteren habe Ich keine Möglichkeit die Abhänigkeiten der Bausteine untereinander auszulesen (wobei ich gerade auch drann bin diese über parsen der AWL Quellen zu ermitteln). Das Rücklesen, mache Ich im Moment auch über die Kommandoschnittstelle, wobei Ich mit meinen vorher abgelegten Abhänigkeiten eine Reihenfolge einhalte. Auch habe Ich dann noch Git direkt in das Tool integriert. Werde das Tool, sobald es einen Stand hat den Ich verantworten kann, auch hier veröffentlichen.



Das Problem mit dem Wandeln umgehen wir, dass wir mit Speichern auch Quellen erstellen.
Das einzigste Problem, dass bei uns noch besteht ist, dass die Symbolik nicht automatisch exportiert wird.


bike


----------



## maxi (11 Januar 2013)

Naja , 

1500 Euro allein fürs unfreiwillige in das auto setzen und hin zu fahren und 5000 Euro für ein in das Flugzeug setzen und hin fliegen müssen schon drin sein 

Anders herum heulen einen die Scheffes aber die hucke voll wenn man für 25 euro / Stunde kurz mal zur Überbrückung einen Leiharbeiter holen will oder für 45 Euro / Stunde für 3 Wochen eine Eplan Zeichner usw. (Schon ein paarmal erlebt)


----------



## Jochen Kühner (11 Januar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem Wandeln umgehen wir, dass wir mit Speichern auch Quellen erstellen.
> Das einzigste Problem, dass bei uns noch besteht ist, dass die Symbolik nicht automatisch exportiert wird.
> 
> 
> bike



Aber die Symbolik kannst du doch auch exportieren...    program.SymbolTable.Export(path + "symboltable.asc");


----------



## bike (11 Januar 2013)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Aber die Symbolik kannst du doch auch exportieren...    program.SymbolTable.Export(path + "symboltable.asc");



Danke, das haben wir übersehen oder verdrängt? 
Muss am Wochenende einmal testen, wie ich das in unser System einbauen kann.


bike


----------



## ducati (11 Januar 2013)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich war mal ein echter Verfechter von Siemens gewesen - das ist seit Einführung von Flex so nach und nach immer zurück gegangen - und nun das.



deshalb hatte ich ja mal diesen Thread hier gestartet: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/57480-Bugfreie-Bugarme-SPS-Software-Visu 

Gruß.


----------



## repök (11 Januar 2013)

Ich kann Larry da nur verstehen. Voll und Ganz. Man hat für den Mist immerhin Geld bezahlt. 

Was  wäre denn, wenn man eine anlage abgibt, an der alle 2std ein irgendwas  betätigt werden muss. Tut man dies nicht, muss die anlage 1 Tag lang  gewartet werden. Natürlich durch mich, für 150€ die std, allerdings  inkl. "geistiger vorbereitung". 

Und an alle mit ihren sicherungen:
Wie  oft sichert ihr eure projekte? alle 2 std? wer bezahlt euch dann die  2std, wenns dann schiefgeht? Stellt ihr die dem hersteller der Software  in rechnung? oder schlagt ihr diereckt mal was auf: 10% für eventuelles  nicht funktionieren von irgendwelchem scheiss, der mich eigentlich  nichts angeht. Ist doch bockmist.

PS: ich überlege gerade ob mir das mit codesys auch schon passiert ist. eigentlich kann ich mich da nur an ein problem erinnern: ich kam auf einmal nicht mehr online. das lag aber an windows. wie sich rausgestellt hat. muss wohl am preis liegen


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Januar 2013)

repök schrieb:


> Und an alle mit ihren sicherungen:
> Wie  oft sichert ihr eure projekte? alle 2 std? wer bezahlt euch dann die  2std, wenns dann schiefgeht?
> ...


dazu kann ich nur soviel sagen, dass ich selbst genug verbocke, dass ich froh bin, dann auch noch einen Altstand (unverbockt) vorliegen zu haben. Aber andere hier im Forum machen ja selbst keine Fehler, haben nie zwei Stände ähnlicher Projekte offen und arbeiten nie aus Versehen am falschen Projekt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 Januar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... dass ich froh bin, dann auch noch einen Altstand (unverbockt) vorliegen zu haben. Aber andere hier im Forum machen ja selbst keine Fehler, haben nie zwei Stände ähnlicher Projekte offen und arbeiten nie aus Versehen am falschen Projekt.



Vielleicht solltest du dir dann mal systematisches Arbeiten angewöhnen ...

Und für mich gesprochen : Ich habe selber nur sehr selten (außer der Abend-Sicherung auf dem Server) einen 2. - n. Stand/Variation eines Projektes. Dann kann man auch nicht "aus Versehen" am falschen Projektstand arbeiten ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## bike (12 Januar 2013)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dir dann mal systematisches Arbeiten angewöhnen ...  Und für mich gesprochen : Ich habe selber nur sehr selten (außer der Abend-Sicherung auf dem Server) einen 2. - n. Stand/Variation eines Projektes. Dann kann man auch nicht "aus Versehen" am falschen Projektstand arbeiten ...  Gruß Larry



So geht es mir auch. 
Ein Stand, gut gemacht, dann klappt es auch mit dem Kunden.  

Aber Larry was ich noch als Tipp habe: 
Lass beim Speichern dir automatisch Quellen erzeugen. 
Bei Graph geht das nicht, da musst du händisch dran. 
Wenn dann das Projekt geknallt ist, Quellen übersetzen und gut ist. 
Im schlimmsten Fall in einem Projekt.   

bike


----------



## Jochen Kühner (12 Januar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> So geht es mir auch.
> Ein Stand, gut gemacht, dann klappt es auch mit dem Kunden.
> 
> Aber Larry was ich noch als Tipp habe:
> ...


Wie kann man denn automatisch Quellen erzeugen lassen?


----------



## bike (12 Januar 2013)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn automatisch Quellen erzeugen lassen?



Im Editor unter 

Einstellungen -> Quellen ->Quelle automatisch generieren

So wird bei jedem Speichern eine Quelle generiert.

Wenn man dann noch die Symbolik so wählt, dass die Reihenfolge für das Kompilieren richtig ist, dann geht es mit einmal übersetzen, sonst ggF zweimal. 


bike


----------



## repök (12 Januar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> dazu kann ich nur soviel sagen, dass ich selbst genug verbocke, dass ich froh bin, dann auch noch einen Altstand (unverbockt) vorliegen zu haben. Aber andere hier im Forum machen ja selbst keine Fehler, haben nie zwei Stände ähnlicher Projekte offen und arbeiten nie aus Versehen am falschen Projekt.



geht es hier darum, dass der user nicht weiss was was er tut, oder das das stück software, vom wem auch immer, einfach nur mist ist?


----------



## bike (12 Januar 2013)

repök schrieb:


> geht es hier darum, dass der user nicht weiss was was er tut, oder das das stück software, vom wem auch immer, einfach nur mist ist?



Der Simatic Manager ist nicht Mist.
Es gibt ein paar Regeln, die bei jeder Entwicklung beachtet werden müssen, dann klappt es auch mit Siemens

bike


----------



## repök (12 Januar 2013)

wer hat von siemens geschrieben? 
es ist doch so, das die software bezahlt wurde. wenn die nicht richtig funktioniert, dann ist das mist. und wenn ich als nutzer dadurch zeit/geld verliere, wohin schreibe ich das? 

siemens steht hier nur ganz oben, weil 99% von uns den simatic-manager(tia) nutzen (müssen). was die ganze sache nicht unbedingt besser macht.


----------



## bike (12 Januar 2013)

repök schrieb:


> wer hat von siemens geschrieben?
> es ist doch so, das die software bezahlt wurde. wenn die nicht richtig funktioniert, dann ist das mist. und wenn ich als nutzer dadurch zeit/geld verliere, wohin schreibe ich das?
> 
> siemens steht hier nur ganz oben, weil 99% von uns den simatic-manager(tia) nutzen (müssen). was die ganze sache nicht unbedingt besser macht.



Ja und wenn Windows abstürzt dann willst du aus Redmond dein Geld?
Es ist doch müßig um Details zu streiten.
Wer mit Software sein Geld verdient, der muss auch mit deren Unzulänglichkeiten leben.


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (14 Januar 2013)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Dann kann man auch nicht "aus Versehen" am falschen Projektstand arbeiten


naja, die Betonung lag nicht auf Stände, sondern auf ähnlich. Ich denke, es liegt nicht am "systematisch" sondern am "aufmerksam", wenn bei mir was in die Hose geht. Klar kann man mit Hilfe von "systematisch" Defizite von "aufmerksam" ausgleichen.


----------



## repök (14 Januar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Ja und wenn Windows abstürzt dann willst du aus Redmond dein Geld?
> Es ist doch müßig um Details zu streiten.
> Wer mit Software sein Geld verdient, der muss auch mit deren Unzulänglichkeiten leben.
> 
> ...



Ja, wenn du das meinst. Es scheint ja, du hast dich damit abgefunden. 
Ich bin der meinung, dass soetwas nicht geht. ich kann nicht eine software auf den markt schmeissen, und dann von meinen kunden verlangen ständig irgendwelche quellen zu erzeugen, nur damit der kunde auf jeden fall eine funktionierende sicherung hat. wenn sich software ab und an mal aufbaumelt ist das eine sache, aber wenn ich jede std damit rechenen muss, ist das doch nicht tragbar. das ist einfach mist. 
und das was siemens da abgeliefert hat, hat selbst microsoft nicht geschafft.

p.s.: @bike: Würdest du über das tia-portal genauso denken, wenn nicht siemens draufstehen würde?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (14 Januar 2013)

repök schrieb:


> Ja, wenn du das meinst. Es scheint ja, du hast dich damit abgefunden.
> Ich bin der meinung, dass soetwas nicht geht. ich kann nicht eine software auf den markt schmeissen, und dann von meinen kunden verlangen ständig irgendwelche quellen zu erzeugen, nur damit der kunde auf jeden fall eine funktionierende sicherung hat. wenn sich software ab und an mal aufbaumelt ist das eine sache, aber wenn ich jede std damit rechenen muss, ist das doch nicht tragbar. das ist einfach mist.
> und das was siemens da abgeliefert hat, hat selbst microsoft nicht geschafft.
> 
> p.s.: @bike: Würdest du über das tia-portal genauso denken, wenn nicht siemens draufstehen würde?



Sehe Ich auch so. Siemens hätte sich ja auch dazu entschließen können zumindest beim TIA Portal das Projektformat offener zu gestalten, z.B. das es nur AWL Files und Quellen gibt. Aber auch dort hat man sich wieder für was proprietäres Fileformat entschieden, welches keine andere Software auslesen kann. Und was hat man davon, auch dort kann man wieder keine Versionsverwaltung einsetzen, und Siemens selbst bietet natürlich auch keine.


----------



## ducati (15 Januar 2013)

repök schrieb:


> Ja, wenn du das meinst. Es scheint ja, du hast dich damit abgefunden.
> Ich bin der meinung, dass soetwas nicht geht.



Aber was willst Du dagegen tun? 

Zum Thema Versionierung: Es gibt doch "Version Trail" von Siemens, hab ich aber nie benutzt.

gruß.


----------



## bike (15 Januar 2013)

repök schrieb:


> p.s.: @bike: Würdest du über das tia-portal genauso denken, wenn nicht siemens draufstehen würde?



TIA ist ein totgeborenes Kind in meinen Augen.
Das erinnert mich an Step7 Version 1. 
Das kam auch mit viel Tamtam auf den Markt und wurde ebenso schnell wieder eingestampft.

Es geht nicht darum, dass Siemens besser oder schlechter ist, sondern darum, dass ein Werkzeug das macht wofür es gemacht wurde.
Da hat BigS ein Problem.
Doch ändern kann ich den Simatic Manager nicht, daher haben wir nach Wegen gesucht, ohne große Reibungsverluste zu arbeiten.


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Januar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> TIA ist ein totgeborenes Kind in meinen Augen.
> Das erinnert mich an Step7 Version 1.


da bin ich anderer Meinung. Wobei ich zugegebener Maßen nie mit S7V1 arbeiten musste. Aber Flex2004 hab ich gesehen. und das ist überhaupt nicht tot. Und die 1200er rechtfertigt schon heute ihren Einsatz, V12 und die 1500er lösen Classic entgültig ab. Dann ist der Simatic-Manager Geschichte.


----------



## vollmi (15 Januar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> TIA ist ein totgeborenes Kind in meinen Augen.
> Das erinnert mich an Step7 Version 1.
> Das kam auch mit viel Tamtam auf den Markt und wurde ebenso schnell wieder eingestampft.



Bitte WO wurde Step7 eingestampft? Es kam doch einfach die nächste Version auf den Markt, mit weniger Fehlern.

Genauso wird es mit TIA V11 sein, da folgt dann einfach die nächste Version.

mfG René


----------



## Aventinus (15 Januar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> da bin ich anderer Meinung. Wobei ich zugegebener Maßen nie mit S7V1 arbeiten musste. Aber Flex2004 hab ich gesehen. und das ist überhaupt nicht tot. Und die 1200er rechtfertigt schon heute ihren Einsatz, V12 und die 1500er lösen Classic entgültig ab. Dann ist der Simatic-Manager Geschichte.



Naja, Geschichte wird der Simatic-Manager wohl die nächsten 20 Jahre nicht sein, wie wir sehen existiert ja S5 auch noch und die wurde auch schon vor einer halben Ewigkeit abgelöst.


----------



## bike (15 Januar 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Bitte WO wurde Step7 eingestampft? Es kam doch einfach die nächste Version auf den Markt, mit weniger Fehlern.
> 
> Genauso wird es mit TIA V11 sein, da folgt dann einfach die nächste Version.
> 
> mfG René



Das Step7 das du kennst hat mit version 1 nicht das geringste zu tun.
Ab V 2.1 die verkauft wurde ist Step 7 so wie es jetzt sich darstellt.
Daher der Hinweis auf Version 1 


bike


----------



## ducati (15 Januar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> V12 und die 1500er lösen Classic entgültig ab. Dann ist der Simatic-Manager Geschichte.



Step7Classic ist Hauptbestandteil von PCS7, und solange TIA-Portal PCS7 nicht ablöst, wird auch Step7 Classic weiterleben... Und ob TIA-Portal überhaupt jemals in die Nähe von PCS7 kommt, möchte ich (nach heutigem Kenntnissstand) bezweifeln.

PS: politisch könnte Siemens den Verkauf von Step7 Classic (ohne PCS7) schon einstellen, aber ob sie sich DAS trauen?

Gruß.


----------



## Astralavista (15 Januar 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Step7Classic ist Hauptbestandteil von PCS7, und solange TIA-Portal PCS7 nicht ablöst, wird auch Step7 Classic weiterleben... Und ob TIA-Portal überhaupt jemals in die Nähe von PCS7 kommt, möchte ich (nach heutigem Kenntnissstand) bezweifeln.
> 
> PS: politisch könnte Siemens den Verkauf von Step7 Classic (ohne PCS7) schon einstellen, aber ob sie sich DAS trauen?
> 
> Gruß.



Sehe ich genauso. Erst wenn PCS7 und Optionspakete wie CFC und alle Baugruppen einschließlich Siwarex etc. mit TIA projektiert werden können, kann man so langsam mal über einen Wechsel nachdenken.


----------



## MSB (15 Januar 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> PS: politisch könnte Siemens den Verkauf von Step7 Classic (ohne PCS7) schon einstellen, aber ob sie sich DAS trauen?


Müssen die doch gar nicht, der Siemensianische Weg ist ein anderer:
Die mit Step7 programmierbaren Baugruppen werden abgekündigt, verteuert, zum Ersatzteil, siehe Comfort-Panel ...

Insofern ist Step7 für das gro der Anwender in wenigen Jahren bei Neuprojekten definitiv Geschichte, so oder so.
Der vielgerühmte Hinweis auf PCS7 ist zwar sicher nicht falsch, aber für die breite Masse schlicht und einfach irrelevant.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## bike (15 Januar 2013)

Astralavista schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Erst wenn PCS7 und Optionspakete wie CFC und alle Baugruppen einschließlich Siwarex etc. mit TIA projektiert werden können, kann man so langsam mal über einen Wechsel nachdenken.



Und dabei die NC Welt nicht vergessen.

Die Angst, dass die Komponemten so teuer werden habe ich eigentlich nicht.
Mit Step7 kann man sehr gut auch VIPA programmieren.
Und die werden sich das Geschäft nicht nehmen lassen, wenn die klug sind und ich denke das sind die.


bike


----------



## spqr76 (15 Januar 2013)

Hallo ,
bei uns wird wegen der TIA Problematik auch eine alternative für HMI gesucht. Kennt jemand die VIPA Panels ? Sind die gut ? Bisher kennne ich nur deren Speed7 CPU's.


----------



## Semo (16 Januar 2013)

Wir haben die 12"-Panels von VIPA bereits eingesetzt. Brauchten damals gut 2 Dutzend, für ne reine "Bedienoberflächen"-Lösung (APs mit Situtionsabhängiger Zustands-/Buttonanzeige). 
Projektiert wird über Movicon von VIPA. Ist man Flexible gewöhnt, wird man Vieles vermissen...
Man fängt halt bei Null an und die Variablen/Tag-Verwaltung ist schrecklich.

Wir haben uns damals auch mal nen Kopf gemacht, wie viel Aufwand es wohl wäre unsere "Standard-Oberfläche und -Funktionen" (Hauptsächlich Platzvisualisierung von Förderern, Scanner- und Wiegedaten, Einschaltung usw.) umzusetzen.
Wir sind irgendwo bei 250 Mannstunden Aufwand gewesen und hätten dennoch auf Einiges verzichten müssen.

Bisher konnten uns die guten Preise nicht dazu bewegen, diesen Schritt zu gehen.
Dieses Jahr wird das Thema dann erneut aufgerollt... (TIA werden wir auf unbestimmte Zeit Links liegenlassen)


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Januar 2013)

What have you done to my Thread ?

Das hier sollte doch der "Siemens - so langsam reicht es"-Thread sein und nicht der "TIA ist Sch....e"-Thread oder "TIA - Alternative gesucht"-Thread ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Januar 2013)

Alles richtig gemacht Ralf, gehört ja alles irgendwie zusammen.


----------



## Flinn (18 Januar 2013)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Das ist lustig :
> Ich hatte mal vom Support die Empfehlung bekommen, dass man, gerade bei einem großen Projekt, das ruhig lieber einmal mehr als einmal zu wenig machen sollte.
> Also ... wirklich eine gute Frage ....



Hier möchte noch ergänzen, dass S7-Projekte mit Sinaut ST7 nach dem Reorganisieren kaputt sind/sein können.
Beim Reorganisieren verschwindet die aktuelle Zuordnung der Netzwerkanschlüsse der TIM-Baugruppe.
Vielleicht nutzt Ihr ja auch Sinaut.

Steht zwar auch inder Hilfe, ist aber trotzdem ein Witz.


Gruß,
Flinn


----------



## ossa (18 Januar 2013)

Das ist unsere meinung auch....wenn CFC und die ganze reie von baugruppen vorhanden ist, erst dann langsam wechseln....voausetzung ist auch dass TIA SCL mindesten funktionalitaet wie das alte hat...
Ossa


----------

